# Laserjet 6MP via AsanteTalk to Router?



## dkossy (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi --

I have an old Laserjet 6MP printer that connects to my iMac G5 via an AsanteTalk box that connects into the ethernet port. I only have one ethernet port.

I just got DSL and I've set up a router. I was told that I could connect the AsanteTalk/Printer into the router and it would work. I tried this, and the router does not seem to recognize the connection. 

Is there some further network configuration I need to set up? 

Or would buying an ethernet hub to multiply my ethernet ports solve my problem?

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 11, 2009)

So it connects via ethernet and you have a DSL router. Now once this printer connects to the "network" router you need to give it an IP just like your Mac. This is so the router will see it and the Mac will see it. 

So have you gone into your router and see if it sees the printer? Have you gone into the printer setup and set it up for DHCP (most home router use DHCP) so it could get an IP from the router?


----------



## dkossy (Aug 11, 2009)

When the printer is connected to the router, the light on the router is not lit up, so I'm pretty sure it doesn't see it. Also, the Asantetalk box, when working properly, has several lights that go on. Only the power light is on for the Asantetalk box. 

I went into the web-based user interface for the router, and it doesn't show that it sees anything except my computer.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 13, 2009)

The Asantetalk is an ethernet-to-localtalk bridge device. It doesn't understand TCP/IP and can't have an IP address. It passes appletalk only.
Many people have found that they must power cycle (ie, Off then back On) everything in the chain - printer - Asante - router - in order to get the printer to be recognized.


----------



## dkossy (Aug 13, 2009)

Just wanted to report that I solved the problem by getting an ethernet switch. I connected the ethernet switch to the router, and my computer and the printer/AsanteTalk to the switch. Everything works fine now.

Thanks for your comments.

-- Donna


----------

